# ausgeben an welcher Stelle die am Anfang eingegebene Zahl im Array vorkommt. Wie?



## pinkcrime (21. Dez 2014)

Hallo
Das hier ist die Aufgabe.

Schreibe ein Programm, das ein int-Array mit 20 Stellen
initialisiert und dessen Werte zufällig mit Werten aus
[1; 20] gefüllt werden.
Anschließend soll man eine Zahl x eingeben können.
Das Programm soll ausgeben, an welchen und an wie viele Stellen im Array die Zahl x vorkommt.

Mein Problem liegt nun darin wie ich das programmieren kann an welchen und an wie vielen Stellen im Array die Zahl x vorkommt.
Ich habe das bisher so (finde den Fehler dabei aber nicht, denke aber der liegt in der ersten Schleife):

```
while (i < array.length) {
	if (array[i] == x) 
	{System.out.println("Die Zahl ist an der Stelle " + array[i] + " vorhanden.");}
	i = i +1;
		}
while (l < array.length) {
	if (array[l] == x) {
	anzahl = anzahl + 1;
			}
	l = l + 1;	
		}
        System.out.println("Die Zahl " + x + " ist " + anzahl + " mal vorhanden.");
```
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen Danke schonmal!


----------



## Gucky (21. Dez 2014)

Da du weißt, wie viele Einträge array hat, solltest du eine for-Schleife verwenden.
Verwende sprechende Namen. array sagt mir nichts, außer dass es ein Array ist. Was darin ist, kann ich nicht erkennen. Bei kleinen Programmen ist das noch kein Problem, bei Größeren schon.
Geschweifte Klammern sollten immer so weit eingerückt sein, wie der "Befehl", mit dem sie geöffnet werden und nach einer geschweiften Klammer kommt in der Regel ein Absatz:

```
void test(){
   if (1 != 2){
      tuWas();
   }
}
```

Ja es liegt an der ersten Schleife. Guck dir einmal genau an, was du ausgibst.


----------



## pinkcrime (21. Dez 2014)

Muss ich dann nur i  ausgeben?
Bzw stimmt der Rest außer der Ausgabe?


----------



## Gucky (21. Dez 2014)

Probier es doch aus.
Der Rest sieht aber richtig aus.


----------



## pinkcrime (29. Dez 2014)

Okay, dankeschön! Hat mir wirklich geholfen ich stand irgendwie auf dem schlauch


----------

